# Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. September 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt


----------



## Goliath110 (13. September 2010)

*Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Der "Clou" ist das man durch Löcher im Papier den Füllstand sehen kann?!?


----------



## Pikus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Jop. Ist doch ein enormer Fortschritt 
Die frage ist: Kühlt sie auch besser oder heiß sie nur MX-*4, *weil sie Löcher hat?


----------



## Kaktus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

So albern das klingen mag, aber das ist etwas was ich mir bei jeder WLP wünschen würde. Oft hast du eine Spritze und keine Ahnung wie viel/wenig da noch drin ist.


----------



## Own3r (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*



Goliath110 schrieb:


> Der "Clou" ist das man durch Löcher im Papier den Füllstand sehen kann?!?



Eine Revolution !

Ich habe die PK-1 und bin auch zufrieden mit der. Aber ein interssantes Produnkt !


----------



## L.B. (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Wozu braucht man Löcher im Aufkleber, man könnte ihn auch einfach abreißen.


----------



## DAEF13 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*



Kaktus schrieb:


> So albern das klingen mag, aber das ist etwas was ich mir bei jeder WLP wünschen würde. Oft hast du eine Spritze und keine Ahnung wie viel/wenig da noch drin ist.



/dito, aber



L.B. schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man Löcher im Aufkleber, man könnte ihn auch einfach abreißen.



so hab' ich es bei der MX-2 auch schon gemacht
Leider war das Plastik der Silver V aber nicht transparent...


----------



## baal-sebul (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

 Was'n Clou...

Ein Tipp, wenn der Kolben ganz in den mit Paste gefüllten Zylinder eingeschoben ist, dann alle... 

Weiß denn überhaupt jemand, wieviel so auf einem Prozzi drauf is am Ende und wieviel Füllhöhe das im Zylinder der Spritze ausmacht? 

Hauptsache die WLP erfüllt ihren vorgesehenen Zweck.


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> /dito, aber
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na zur not sieht man doch wie weit man die spritze schon gedrückt hat oder etwa nicht? also ich hatte bisher damit nicht so das problem abzuschätzen ob es noch genug ist oder nicht....es sei denn es geht hier jetzt um die letzten 2 mm!


----------



## geo (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Konnte die letzten Jahre zwischen den Produkten keine großen Unterschiede mehr feststellen.
Nutze schon ewig dieses Arctic Silver auf der aktuellen Tube steht Arctic Silver5 was auch immer das bedeuten mag, ich habe zwischen 3 4 und 5 keinen Unterschied festgestellt.
Andererseits sind meine Kühler immer sehr gut und selbst wenn ich 1 Grad weniger hätte wäre es der CPU wohl egal, ist immer alles im grünen Bereich. 
Ganz ehrlich es ist mir auch schnuppe wie warm die CPU wird, solange sie keine Gülle errechnet und die 2 Jahre hält die sie bei mir benutzt wird


----------



## Kaktus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Mittlerweile finde ich bei WLPs nur wichtig das sie sich gut auftragen lassen. Wie geo es sagt... 1° hin oder her, wenn juckt das wirklich? Da muss man schon ein ziemlicher Nerd sein wenn man darauf achtet.


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Selbst nutze ich die MX-2 und bin sehr zufrieden. Wichtig ist vorallem die richtige Verteilung. Hatte die Paste auch auf meiner GPU gebracht und die Temps sind gesunken. Wie bei vielen anderen Sachen ist der Preis eine wichtige Größe, leider war die MX-4 bei meinem letzten CPU Wechsel noch nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Pagz (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Wie groß ist eigentlich der Unterschied(ca in C°) von der normalen mitgelieferten Wärmeleitpaste und einer gekauften (z.B Mx-4)?


----------



## Raeven (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

in der PCGH Ausgabe 08/10 gabs eiinen Test mit WLP. Testsieger war die MX-4. Die Unterschiede der WLP sind nicht so Groß aber immer abhängig vom verbauten System.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*



N-Golth-Batai schrieb:


> na zur not sieht man doch wie weit man die spritze schon gedrückt hat oder etwa nicht? also ich hatte bisher damit nicht so das problem abzuschätzen ob es noch genug ist oder nicht....es sei denn es geht hier jetzt um die letzten 2 mm!



Also bei meiner schon-ziemlich-leeren Sprite ArcticSilver (ja, ohne Zahlzusatz) bin ich nicht in der Lage, abzuschätzen, wieviel noch drin ist. Von hinten sind kann man den Kolben nicht mehr genau kennen und dursichtig ist sie auch nicht. Und das find ich tatsächlich ziemlich blöd, denn ich werde vermutlich erst feststellen, dass keine mehr da ist, wenn ich mit Hardware aber ohne WLP dasitze.
Bei meinem sparsamen Einsatz (abgesehen von ner Spritze Liquid Pro, die vermutlich noch bis Ende des beginnenden Jahrzehnts reicht, habe ich seit 2000 nur noch eine Mini-Spritze ge/verbraucht, die bei nem Kühler beilag) will ich aber auch nicht vorrat kaufen, sonst gibts die MX-X, bevor ich die neue Spritze anbreche.


----------



## schlappe89 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Ich hab irgendwie 3 Tuben Arctic Silver daheim da ist immer mindestens eine halbvoll 
Immer wenn ich denk dass ich die Tube verlegt hab (und schon ne neue bestellt hab) taucht die alte Tube wieder auf 
(wird WLP eig. mit der Zeit schlecht?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Das ist keine nachahmenswerte Lösung 
Von "schlecht werden" habe ich bei meiner Arctic Silver noch nichts bemerkt, gekauft wurde die Anfang 2001.


----------



## esszett (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

zusaetzlich zum sichtfenster laesst sich die mx4 angeblich besser auftragen (im vergleich zur mx3)... ansonsten sind die unterschiede laecherlich gering - aber das gilt in bezug zu den meisten auf dem markt erhaeltlichen wlp...

hier ein vergleich der mx4 zu anderen wlp (u.a. mx3)

gruSZ


----------



## stephan-as-ice (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Ich kann den meisten Usern nur zustimmen. Man kommt immer mit sehr wenig aus und somit hält das Zeug ewig! Man müsste für 1-3°C die halbe Tube wegschmeißen oder als Backup aufbewahren.


----------



## -Shorty- (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Schlecht wird WLP nur wenn sie austrocknet, das wirste aber merken, denn dann kommt einfach nix mehr aus der Spritze. 

Solang beim auftragen noch nichts knirscht is alles gut-


----------



## Andersenx (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Würde mir gern diese Paste kaufen, kennt jemand ein Händler wo Sie bereits vorrätig ist.
Danke


----------



## Mega Rage (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Hoffentlich ist die nicht so unglaublich zäh wie die MX-3 

@Andersenx: Die Paste wurde gerade vorgestellt, es dauert noch ein bisschen bis die Händler das im Programm haben


----------



## sipsap (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

laut test in einer der letzten ausgaben soll sie mindestens so zäh sein!


----------



## Raeven (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*



Andersenx schrieb:


> Würde mir gern diese Paste kaufen, kennt jemand ein Händler wo Sie bereits vorrätig ist.
> Danke



Google hilft auch 

Computerxtreme.de Ihr Shop für Mauspads | Headsets | Mausskatez | Mäuse | Wasserkühlung | Lüfter | CPU-Kühler | Gaming Produkte - Arctic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste für CPU, GPU Paste Arctic MX-4 Wärmeleitpaste 12841


----------



## Goliath110 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wärmeleitpaste Arctic Cooling MX-4 vorgestellt*

Richtig lesen ist ebenso eine Kunst für sich. Er fragte nach einem Händler bei dem sie vorrätig ist und nicht nach einem der sie schonmal Wochen vorher auf seiner HP im Sortiment hat aber gar nicht liefern kann


----------

